# Craftsman - 9HP "Tecumseh" New Carb



## Nordon (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi all, new to the forum, I have an older model Craftsman snowblower, the "Green Beast" with a Tecumseh 9 HP motor, I swapped out the carb due to the old one being a complete mess, but still it stalls under load, and seems to be using way too much fuel. The carb does not have any settings screws, except idle and the main screw under the bowl, valve issue perhaps ? Or other setting I do not know about, assuming carb is set correctly "out of the box".


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be related to the valves. As those Tecumseh's get older the valves start to not close all the way as they heat up. Might need to check the adjustment and grind the stems a little.

Could also have something to do with the governor or the new carb.


----------



## Nordon (Jan 25, 2016)

Shryp said:


> It could be related to the valves. As those Tecumseh's get older the valves start to not close all the way as they heat up. Might need to check the adjustment and grind the stems a little.
> 
> Could also have something to do with the governor or the new carb.


That would make sense as it seems it runs much better for the first few mins, then seems to get worse after 5-10 mins of runtime. Thanks!


----------

